# Two Announcements



## johnnyjet (Jun 1, 2017)

As of today, June 1, 2017, I have two late-breaking news announcements:

1.  I have a new story published in digital science fantasy magazine SciFan called "Ladies in Flight" about Victorian era ladies with mechanical wings who band together to track down a beast stalking the streets of London.

Amazon US:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071HW1SL8/?tag=id2100-20

Amazon UK:
SciFanTM Magazine June 2017: A Science Fantasy Digital Editorial eBook: Dayne Edmondson, Aleric Elos, M.L. Spencer, Apollos Thorne, Patrick Hodges, Tom Fallwell, Ian R. Mitchell, David Perlmutter, John A. Froccio, Richard Mulder: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

2.  Even bigger news:  I have started my semi-retirement today.  Officially I was let go due to work slow down.  However, I have been planning to retire soon, anyway, aiming for the end of the year.  This just accelerated the process.  I will be doing some part time contract work for a while, but hopefully I will find more time for my writing, which is my first love.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 1, 2017)

Good going JJ. Best lo luck with it


----------



## Vaz (Jun 1, 2017)

Best of Luck with everything Johnny jet 

v


----------



## crystal haven (Jun 1, 2017)

Congratulations, Johnnyjet! 
All the best for your semi-retirement.


----------



## Serendipity (Jun 1, 2017)

Congrats with the story and best of luck with the (semi-)retirement.


----------



## ratsy (Jun 1, 2017)

Thats great JJ! Good luck with retirement! It's time to write that book


----------



## Juliana (Jun 1, 2017)

Congratulations on the story and best of luck with the retirement and writing!!


----------



## johnnyjet (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks, everyone!  Beginning a new chapter in my life is a little scary and exciting at the same time.


----------



## ralphkern (Jun 6, 2017)

Great to hear, Johnny. I'm looking forwards to a read


----------



## Parson (Jun 6, 2017)

Johnny, it sneaks up on you doesn't it? I am down to months before I retire and as I recuperate from my hip replacement surgery I find little motivation to put the petal to the metal and get working. Glad you are able to do this!


----------



## johnnyjet (Jun 6, 2017)

It takes some getting used to, but I believe my body and mind were ready for it.  I will definitely NOT miss driving into and out of the city (Pittsburgh) during rush hour.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 6, 2017)

*johnnyjet*, this is great news and I'm happy, tho envious.

Best of luck.

pH


----------



## johnnyjet (Jun 13, 2017)

Actually I appear to be arranging some part time work that will potentially keep me busy 3 to 4 days a week.  Mostly working from home.


----------

